# Worst MMA cut ever?? (Not for the faint of heart)



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Randomly looking for UFC news and what not i somehow stumbled across this little beauty. This guys name is Joey “The Real” Diehl and he got this cut at XFO 41.

Pretty nasty?? what do you guys think. Worst cut ever?? Has the UFC had anything nastier?? only thing i can think of is the Eastman cut. But i think this is worse.

This randomly has me thinking of Kevin Randlemans staph infection. You guys remember this??



















How is that even possible tbh??? You can stick your hand inside him.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

You could see Abe Wagner's skull on TUF, that one was nasty, Ben Saunders also fucked a dude up a few years ago at the first Fight For The Troops which is perhaps the most violent MMA event ever.


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

Wow that is a more of a cut looks like someone hatcheted his head man that is nasty.


----------



## dario03 (Oct 8, 2008)

How did Randleman heal from that staph infection? Did they have to do a skin graft or something like that?


----------



## Fedornumber1! (Jun 18, 2008)

Looks like the elbow didn't graze off the head at all but more like just a direct hit..yuck


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

dario03 said:


> How did Randleman heal from that staph infection? Did they have to do a skin graft or something like that?


Every time I see those photos I wonder how he let it get to that point, and also how he ever recovered at all.

There's a tunnel under his skin that rotted out. Ugh.... Rash guard and bio soap plz.


That's a pretty horrible gash on his forehead.. looks like he got clipped by a tiger.


----------

